# visa lapsed



## eric001 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I didn't realize my 30 day visit visa had expired a few days ago, can i still do a visa run?

What are the consequences of my expired visa?


----------



## Laura Ingalls (Jan 15, 2013)

*hi*



eric001 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I didn't realize my 30 day visit visa had expired a few days ago, can i still do a visa run?
> 
> What are the consequences of my expired visa?


are you online now?


----------



## eric001 (Dec 20, 2012)

yes


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you get a grace period of 10 days. In any case, you can still do the visa run, but there will be a fine per day.


----------



## eric001 (Dec 20, 2012)

tnx rsinner


----------



## Laura Ingalls (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Rsinner!

Can you give me your email address if you dont mind? or skype much better!

My name is Vivian by the way! nice to meet ya on this forum! 

Vivian 

Mobile phone : + 84 906 920 783.
Skype ID : evening.star2504


----------

